# MIscarriage 3 weeks ago but still positive pregnancy test



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

HI there,

I was wondering if anyone would be able to answer a wee question for me ....

I miscarried three weeks ago now, with medical management, and have been bleeding since (although I'm sure i passed the preganancy sack and clots in the first weekend).  My clinic don't scan to follow you up, just give you a pregnancy test and tell you to do it after three weeks.  I've done this this morning and it's still positive.  Do you know how long it takes for the hormones to go back to normal, and what they're lokely to do when I phone them later?  

Will it be an erpc now?  The reason I ask is that the hospital wasn't keen to do an erpc when the miscarriage happened as i have a bicornuate uterus and couldn't guarantee that they would be able to access both horns, and also as there would be a risk they could rupture the top of the 'heart' of my uterus, or cause scarring making it more difficult to conceive again and more prone to miscarriage in the future.  Obviously if this is the case I'm not too sure whether I want to go down this route ......

Ta much,

Weenster x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

In not really sure what they will do, but I would think they will scan you just to aee whats happening,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh thanks anyway.  They've ararnged a scan on Sat morning to see what's happening as there must still be something there, and said depending on what they see will discuss erpc, medication or just waiting to see what happens ....  So i guess more waiting!!!

Thanks for your reply!

Weenster x


----------

